# Tomei Cams



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Any body running Tomei's cams any version?


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I am, the 260 degree version.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

oh nice do you feel like its a worthy upgrade vs. the other cams you have heard about or tried?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> *I am, the 260 degree version. *


Can I ask you where you got these cams from? I want those cams on my car soon.

Thanks


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Carbon Black how did your swap go i used to have a 200sx se and sold it cuz i diddnt want to go thru the process of all that. How much did you end up paying?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

It took us about 40 days, and i ran into a lot of problems, but I am loving this finished product.. I am very happy with it. I spent a lot less than doing the "trade-in", but sure it was a lot of work. Here is the link for more detail. 
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=44456

Pics (also posted on this forum)
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=47592

Back to Tomei talk, Those are one of the most wanted FWD SR20 cams in Japan.. Just like how people get JWT cams here, people get Tomei cams there. Not as much gain as JWT cams, but no low end loss. (260 "Poncam") They are fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea in one of my Sport Compact Car Mags i have they did test and the tomei beat them all basically except one version of JWT cams in the high end but those same JWT's lost a -hp or two on the low end and dayum for $550 bucks cheaper from what it looks like i would take the Tomei over JWT


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

another fyi tomei also has the 270 cams (as opposed to 272) as well as 280 cams. I have yet to find a reliable source for getting these parts over from japan. If anyone knows please fill us in.

O


----------



## PULSSSAR (Jul 9, 2002)

I want to run some Tomei cames in my U12 bb det, ive got no idea which ones to order hahaha.

Thing is, the RWD ones dont fit perfectly, I believe they need to be modified. Else, could the FWD sr20de cams go in?

I really need to sort this out. my cams are shagged and I'm half way through an engine rebuild.

J


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *It took us about 40 days, and i ran into a lot of problems, but I am loving this finished product.. I am very happy with it. I spent a lot less than doing the "trade-in", but sure it was a lot of work. Here is the link for more detail.
> http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=44456
> 
> Pics (also posted on this forum)
> ...


100% CORREECT PEOPLE HERE WANT TOMEI CAMS!!!

i can help people get them if u want they are not really any cheaper then in the states but i should be able to get them just email me. thansk ryan 

[email protected]


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Jun has them for a little over $500.00 just got to contact them directly.


----------



## PULSSSAR (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyone?

Which ones do I order? Will they need modifications.

Please help me, I need to order them ASAP. my stock cams are -dead- over 9thou out.

James


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Pulsar from what I understand if you have a SR20DET AWD you wont need any special modifcations. But over here in the US with our FWD SR20DE's we do have to make some mods but they will still fit. the less mild cam the better idle and moderate power your going to get. I would got with a low 270degree range cam but thats on you.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm backwards on that


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

From: [email protected] | 
Date: Fri, 25 Jul 2003 08:50:51 EDT 
Subject: Re: FWD Tomei cams 
To: [email protected] 




they are $500 shipped a pair in the 48 states.
special order only will take 2 month to get.
thank you,


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

From: [email protected] | 
Date: Fri, 25 Jul 2003 08:50:51 EDT 
Subject: Re: FWD Tomei cams 
To: [email protected] 




they are $500 shipped a pair in the 48 states.
special order only will take 2 month to get.
thank you,


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Pulssar,
If the you can find a cam for an s13, it will work. It has to be from or for an s13 or else it will not work. I put an HKS 264's on my friend's G20 for almost a year now and he has not complained about anything yet. Go with 264's or a little bigger duration if you have some work done in your motor. You can get a set of HKS cams for $440.00 and it's available here in the states.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for the idea what company did you get your cams from?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Where can I get the HKS cams from? I tried HKSUSA.com and the "camshaft" section was grayed out for the sr20!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Probably try jspec to see if they can get them other than that i dont know anybody that sells them or can get a hold of them here you should try some tomei's.


----------

